# Used knockoff spinners for sale



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*UPDATED 1/26/13*

I have these mismatched spinners laying around the shop... 

Chinas $10each plus shipping.. FULL SETS $50 plus shipping..Daytons $100 shipped.. i

ts easiest to txt me at 6417508451...


Lefts are on the far left and rights are on the right side...


















complete sets i have... dayton 2 bar sharkfins, the rest are chinas...

































i also have new knockoff tools..








and hammers..








chrome dayton 6x5.5 adapters..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

WHATS THE PRICE ON THE DAYTON ONES?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

pm sent...


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

2 bar knock offs.... whats the ticket on em?


BrownAzt3ka said:


> I have these mismatched spinners laying around the shop... make offers.. its easiest to txt me at 6417508451...
> 
> 
> Lefts are on the far left and rights are on the right side...
> ...


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

are those zeinth domes or chinas ? how much


----------



## jimmyscustoms (Mar 2, 2006)

Payment sent for dog ear knockoff


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

china domes (zenith style) pm sent bro..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

jimmyscustoms said:


> Payment sent for dog ear knockoff


 Excellent.. Will ship out next week. Thanks alot bro.


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

what do you have in complete sets for chinas. are the three bars in the hammer pic available


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

classic detail said:


> what do you have in complete sets for chinas. are the three bars in the hammer pic available


 3BARS are singles... Sets are: 5chrome hex with hole in center, 2bar chrome zenith style smoothies, chrome hex diamond, gold la bullet diamonds, gold 10 sided bullets.....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

The complete sets of Daytons i have are a set of gold smooth bullets, and gold sharkfin smoothies......


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Sold as of 1/21/13:

Gold diamond Hex Top
Gold Zenith stlye 2 bar smoothie
Chrome Player Dog Ear
*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*3 boxes shipping out today hit me up for your tracking info...*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Dayton 6bolt adapters deal pending to a homie in Omaha....*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

how much 4 the 2 bar straight z domes


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

scrapin82regal said:


> how much 4 the 2 bar straight z domes


*PM SENT...*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

$10 per spinner plus shipping.... I accept Paypal, postal money orders, and wells fargo deposits to my account..... 6417508451....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Zenith 2 bar straights sold!!
3 gold 2bar sharkfins with chip recess SOLD!
1 left side chrome sharkfin with chip recess SOLD!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

U have any adapters for chevy s10? Can't remember the bolt pattern. I think 5x4 3/4. Not sure.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

1lo84regal said:


> U have any adapters for chevy s10? Can't remember the bolt pattern. I think 5x4 3/4. Not sure.


*
Pm sent!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Dayton Chrome 6 Bolt adapters $100 shipped in the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i HAVE 4BOLT ADAPTERS FOR SALE OR TRADE... $50 SHIPPED IN THE US....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*6 bolt adapters SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## chevy*boi (Mar 2, 2012)

Do u have anything in two bar left for the right side.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

chevy*boi said:


> Do u have anything in two bar left for the right side.


Just two gold sharkfin smoothies. One is pictured on the 1st page of this thread. The other looks just like it, but in better shape.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Pm me what u u have left


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> Pm me what u u have left


Pretty much if its pictured its still for sale... txt if you like 6417508451


----------



## drosmoka (Mar 25, 2007)

all cept the gold domes


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

drosmoka said:


> all cept the gold domes


Your package shipped this morning.. thanks alot bro.!


----------



## drosmoka (Mar 25, 2007)

preciate it they should be here saturday


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

drosmoka said:


> preciate it they should be here saturday


:thumbsup:


----------



## 82_cutlass (Jan 11, 2014)

Do you have a full set of chrome diamond hex? Not the domed ones.


----------



## ghostsd13 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have set od zenith adapters, they are 10 hole.i know for sure they fit 60s impala.


----------



## BiggD509 (Feb 16, 2004)

im interested in the 4 bolt and a set of knockoffs shipped to 99025 how much for all of them together


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Any obe need some dayton bullets a set and tools hit me up for pics 432 940 4877


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

82_cutlass said:


> Do you have a full set of chrome diamond hex? Not the domed ones.


yes i have a pretty clean set. txt me 6417508451


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Pricing was 2013.. most of this stuff is long gone. I cannot edit my posts so i will have this topic locked..


----------

